# ROFL for Flow!



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Dumb, yet ironically amusing. Why? Because unlike every single other binding out there, these actually will increase in their worth over time because of the gold. Gold has been shooting up in worth for sometime now. 1 ounce will cost you over 1k

Course that's if whomever buys it makes sure that their shit doesn't get ganked. But overall, still a stupid idea.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Here we go... Insert many, many dumbass remarks to come...

Old news, they've been out for a number of months now. Let's not degrade this into rider bashing just because they can afford a pair of these. Not everyone lives off of their mom. Believe it or not, some snowboarders make damn good money from their *careers*.

Personally, if I was rich, I'd buy these too. Would I ever use them for the mountain? No. I would use it as decoration along with a ridiculously priced Vapor. I'd probably deck out a part of my house with snowboard memorabilia and include these. If you're rich, why not? They do look real nice :laugh:

I'm sure Flow knows that these bindings aren't very practical. It is just some off-the-wall design that they came up with to get attention. Hey, all of us are talking about it right now right?

I've read a few articles that behind the flash, there is actually a really good binding. Flow should make the same bindings without the bling :laugh:


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

:thumbsdown: needs more gold


----------



## FreshPowder (Oct 20, 2009)

Leo- not saying i dont agree with you because i do... many snowboarders do have careers and make good money, and i too would have a snowboard room with these in it, IF i were rich. But as for the bashing of other people for buying these yes especially if they are riding them!! I dont give a fuck how rich you are there is no reason to buy these and use them... but thats just my opinion.
Vlaze- Your assuming that they even come with 1 ounce of gold... hince the fact of gold plated. and i also have a feeling that this is kind of like a car... you buy them the value goes down... regardless of gold on it or not.

But yes all in all very amusing.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Actually there does seem to be a reason to ride these. I read articles with reviews for these bindings that said they are actually really well made and perform really well. The gold is really silly, but hey, from the sounds of it, there is performance to back up that bling.

None of us will probably ever know though since nobody here wants to buy these :laugh:


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Leo said:


> None of us will probably ever know though since nobody here wants to buy these :laugh:


I'll pick these up...they'll definitely improve my steeeeeezzzzzzeeee :laugh:

Now to get my teeth gold plated!!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

DC5R said:


> I'll pick these up...they'll definitely improve my steeeeeezzzzzzeeee :laugh:
> 
> Now to get my teeth gold plated!!


LoL. Funny thing is, I have a pair of NXT-FSE in white and gold. I've already seen people do double takes probably because they thought it was the 24reals :laugh:

Looks really nice, but I actually liked the metallic blue ones way better. There is absolutely no blue anywhere on my board though so I got the golds 

Would be sweet if Flow brings some 24reals to demo at the test fest.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

FreshPowder said:


> Vlaze- Your assuming that they even come with 1 ounce of gold... hince the fact of gold plated. and i also have a feeling that this is kind of like a car... you buy them the value goes down... regardless of gold on it or not.


I didn't state anywhere that they come with 1 ounce, I simply stated how much 1 ounce is worth and that gold is always tending to statically go up in worth especially the last 8-9 years. 

That is all

You can strip gold plating off to make worth of the gold if you wanted to. That was the amusing irony, that if gold continues going up in theory the binding could pay for itself depending on the weight of the coating. 

A car is not a relevant analogy because metal on a car in value does not go up unless you have a scenario as what happened years ago with the US short on steel since they sold all the scrap metal over to China and ran low and were paying over double what they were before for recycling steel. Unless of course you want to get technical with Platinum inside your catalytic converter which is at the same weight worth as of late if not more than gold. But comparing that to the cost of a car as a whole is why it's not a relevant analogy nor is the fact that a car's worth dwindles down because of tear and wear on it as a whole. Of course only in the aspect that the coating gets stripped off the binding from you using it then obviously you're losing it's value.

If you bought these and stored them away and gold doubled in value, you could make a pretty penny with the plating depending on its weight. All in all this is just speaking from a logistical financial aspect.

In summary, it's still a dumb idea.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Nothing says I'm a wanker more than gold plated bindings!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

roremc said:


> Nothing says I'm a wanker more than gold plated bindings!


Nothing says I'm a wanker more than hating on people who can afford gold plated bindings!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

hahahahahahahahhhahahaha
that's rediculous! plus there are customer reviews???! wtf?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

SPAZ said:


> hahahahahahahahhhahahaha
> that's rediculous! plus there are customer reviews???! wtf?


Read the reviews Spaz. Only two people actually purchased them and one of them is questionable. Just typical hating in hater fashion.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

roremc said:


> Nothing says I'm a wanker more than gold plated bindings!


Nothing says one is a wanker more than one giving a shit what other people ride or wear.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Seriously, if I saw someone riding them, the first thing I would ask is "how do they perform?". If "that dude is a wanker" is the first thing that comes to your mind, you might want to check your maturity levels and refill accordingly. Unless of course you are a 12 year old kid because we all know how important image is to you kids.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

there are binding company that makes their screws aluminum to get them lighter...this is total opposite. fail. 

If there was 2 gay guys next to me, i wouldn't ask them how's the ride...you know damn well it's no good :cheeky4:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Like has been said, it's just a ploy to get people talking about them. Lots of companies in lots of industries do it.

Are they practical? No. But are we talking about them? Yes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

these are stupid. 

i too would have a snowboard room if i didnt move around so much, but as for buying super expensive shit just because you can- that simply REEKS of ''ive got new money and i dont know how to control myself''. im abit more humble than that. 

but then, im not the kind of guy who would go out and buy a ferrari, even if i were a billionaire. i'd have much more fun taking an old 1970's golf mk1 and working it so that it's faster than a ferrari (dont laugh, there's a mk1 1970's golf in england that is faster 0-60 than a bugatti veyron).


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Pretty dumb but they are getting press for the company and that is the name of the game.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm surprised Burton didn't come out with these first


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

FreshPowder said:


> So Flow comes out with a set of binding for $1000! lol Who the hell would want 24 karat gold plated bindings lol. I mean the idea of them is kind of cool i guess... but really 1 grand for a pair of bindings that are going to be mostly covered up? but yeah whats your thoughts about them?
> Flow 24 Real - Snowboard Bindings Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com


Not one for FreshNews are we FreshPowder? :laugh:


roremc said:


> Nothing says I'm a wanker more than gold plated bindings!


I disagree here, read the line below.


SnowBrdScotty said:


> If there was 2 gay guys next to me, i wouldn't ask them how's the ride...you know damn well it's no good :cheeky4:


See? Nothing says I'm a wanker more than an ig'nant inbred homophobe.


Dano said:


> I'm surprised Burton didn't come out with these first


No, they came out with the $1500 board. :laugh:


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> No, they came out with the $1500 board. :laugh:


That's why I'm surprised. I thought it would have a brand new inverted screw or something and these would be the only compatible bindings


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Touche, and too true.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

buller_scott said:


> but then, im not the kind of guy who would go out and buy a ferrari, even if i were a billionaire. i'd have much more fun taking an old 1970's golf mk1 and working it so that it's faster than a ferrari (dont laugh, there's a mk1 1970's golf in england that is faster 0-60 than a bugatti veyron).


Way to work something completely unrelated into the thread!  Good find! Do you have a Fast as well?

Did you see this vid? Definitely the most bad ass sounding 1.8 I ever heard. Sounds like its shifting into another dimension.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoxJJ97Rzuc


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

old news

but I will say what's almost as dumb as the gold is posing that stupid aluminum flight case next to it (doesn't come with the bindings, wouldn't fit one...much less two, who is that anal?, two combo locks?, got enough padding?, etc.)...what a joke


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Would rather get this 
Cut Fresh Tracks with the $2,000 Motorized Snowboard - Asylum.com

Or remember this one from last season? Think them binders would rock on this bad boy.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/12018-will-change-snowboarding-forever.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

cifex said:


> Way to work something completely unrelated into the thread!  Good find! Do you have a Fast as well?
> 
> Did you see this vid? Definitely the most bad ass sounding 1.8 I ever heard. Sounds like its shifting into another dimension.
> 
> YouTube - Andy Waite MK1 Golf at Pod Raceway VW GTI Festival 05072009


lol i think you'll find me digressing ALOT in future posts- i have a tendency to crap on. 

my fast is not so fast, yet.... its a 1.9 tdi polo with fuel/boost remap, intake and intercooler mods so far. next its dump pipe and mufflerectomy, then suspension (hopefully KW). then garrett gt1748vb turbo. i'll end it there, though, coz that should be enough to spank quite a few cars rolling start and in the twisties, but still get 50+mpg.

i'll check that vid when i get home- youtube at work is a no no 

as for the gold bindings- would one really want them? spending money for spending's sake is one thing, but wouldnt the gold on the baseplate be soft/brittle and prone to warping easily?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

buller_scott said:


> but wouldnt the gold on the baseplate be soft/brittle and prone to warping easily?


How does a 3 micrometer thick layer of gold plating warp in the first place, not to mention warp enough to actually bend the baseplate itself?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> How does a 3 micrometer thick layer of gold plating warp in the first place, not to mention warp enough to actually bend the baseplate itself?


no way man that looks like it's AT LEAST 7 micrometers........


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

it's only 1 nanometer, foo


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

extra0 said:


> old news
> 
> but I will say what's almost as dumb as the gold is posing that stupid aluminum flight case next to it (doesn't come with the bindings, wouldn't fit one...much less two, who is that anal?, two combo locks?, got enough padding?, etc.)...what a joke


They don't come with that exact case, but they do come in a metal case with padding. Looks like it h as locks too.

YouTube - Flow 24Real Special Edition Gold Plated Bindings


----------

